# To Skin or Not to Skin



## Lizzarddance

For those of you getting the paperwhite with the cover, are you going to skin your Kindle? I'm debating this right now. I hate the thought of finger prints on the black border and a skin would take care of this problem, but the back will be hidden so it's sort of a waste of a skin. I know some have put the skin on the front of the cover but I did this and when I went to pull it off, the leather came off with it. I suppose if I did this again it will have to be a permanent fixture. Thoughts?


----------



## cagnes

I'm pretty sure I'll get a skin for mine. I currently have my Touch w/lighted cover skinned & I never see the back. 

I think the Paperwhite in the Amazon cover will look better skinned than the Touch, (more coordinated) since you can see the color of the case around the kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No.

I haven't gotten a skin since the first one. . .and that was mainly because I figured the white would get dirty. (It was the original K1). It was kind of a pain to do; not worth the cost or effort for me. So I also didn't bother to skin my DX and everyone since has been gray or metallic which I quite like.


----------



## KindleGirl

I have skinned all of my kindles. I think I may like the black frame of the PW but will probably end up skinning it to personalize it. I'm sure there will be a skin that I fall in love with. I just don't put the back skin on since it never leaves the Amazon cover. I save them for other uses....I haven't come up with one yet, but you never know.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I always put a skin on my Kindles, I feel like it makes it "mine" somehow. And regarding the back of the skin, I didn't put mine on the cover, I put it on the inside, facing the Kindle. I designed my own skin. Here's a picture.


----------



## Kathy

I have always skinned mine but not the Touch. I really miss the white Kindles. I think I'll skin this one but I'll wait untol I see it in the cover.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Thanks for the responses, Patricia I love how your Kindle looks. I guess I'm leaning towards getting a skin after all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lizzarddance said:


> For those of you getting the paperwhite with the cover, are you going to skin your Kindle? I'm debating this right now. I hate the thought of finger prints on the black border...


Maybe it's just me, but the kind of surface that was on the K4 and KTouch don't seem to show fingerprints much? It's not a shiny smooth surface, but has a bit of a texture...

I'm probably not going to skin min

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22

I will, just waiting for Decalgirl to come out with skins for the Paperwhite.

And then decide if I want to stick with my favorite, Monet's Water lilies ... Or try something new to match my new Persimmon case.


----------



## Heifzilla

I will, I like colorful electronics


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm pretty sure I will skin the Paperwhite.  I've thought about possibly not, since the new black bezel really does look nice, but every one of my Kindles has been skinned, and I think I'd miss it!  I really do like looking at the skin. 

What I am debating about, though, is whether to skin the new Fire HD 7.  I've been using my husband's Fire, which is not skinned, but it feels kind of impersonal and boring that way.  However, with all the color content and video and games and stuff, I thought that might look weird surrounded by a skin -- it would be like skinning the TV or something!   So I'm not sure how that would be.


----------



## sebat

PinkKindle said:


> However, with all the color content and video and games and stuff, I thought that might look weird surrounded by a skin -- it would be like skinning the TV or something!  So I'm not sure how that would be.


I pretty much had the same thought as you...

I'm thinking I will skin my PWK but not my Fire. I think a skin on the Fire will be too busy with all that color on the screen.

My concern has been more for the screen. The PWK and Fire will be my first touch devices besides my phone. I've always put a clear protector on my phone screen and it's gotten pretty scratched up. I don't want to my screens to get scratch but I also don't want to degrade the quality of my reading or watching experience. Should I or shouldn't I do a screen protectors? I think I need to start a topic.


----------



## bordercollielady

I will skin mine.  I have  beautiful "Rocky Mountains" skin on my K3 right now which I love..will probably get the same - altho maybe it won't look as nice with a Persimmon cover??


----------



## teralpar

I've "skinned" all of my previous Kindles, but I don't plan on putting a skin on my PW. I love the all-black bezel and I think it looks very sleek in the black onyx case "un-skinned."


----------



## rhelvey22

I will probably skin my PW. My current kindle has one and I love it! The only problem is when I go to the decalgirls website they have too many choices! I need one or two choices, then I can make up my mind.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'm skinning my PW! I'll be either using one of my own photographs or one of my own graphic designs.  Decisions decisions!


----------



## Cardinal

I'm too am debating if I'll skin PW if I keep it.  I have skinned K2, K3 and K4NT.

My K3 went straight out of the box into its skin so I'm not sure if the skin decreased the contrast on it.  My K3 screen is not nearly as good as the K4NT screen that has a black skin on it, but on the other hand eInk Pearl had a year to improve so I don't know if it is the skin or actual screen that makes my K4NT so much better.    I wish I hadn't been so fast skinning my K3.

I'm wondering about that because I'm wondering if I should stay with the same K4NT skin to not have the contrast decrease.

And if I do keep my PW and skin it and keep the Amazon cover, maybe I should change it from black to a color that will go with the skin...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

PinkKindle said:


> What I am debating about, though, is whether to skin the new Fire HD 7. I've been using my husband's Fire, which is not skinned, but it feels kind of impersonal and boring that way. However, with all the color content and video and games and stuff, I thought that might look weird surrounded by a skin -- it would be like skinning the TV or something!  So I'm not sure how that would be.


At first I put a "pretty" skin on my Kindle Fire (flowers) but then I found that I just didn't like it, it was too "busy" with all the color. So now I have the one called Burlwood, it's just a very plain brown fake woodgrain look and I really like that.


----------



## sparklemotion

I won't be using a skin on mine.


----------



## PinkKindle

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> At first I put a "pretty" skin on my Kindle Fire (flowers) but then I found that I just didn't like it, it was too "busy" with all the color. So now I have the one called Burlwood, it's just a very plain brown fake woodgrain look and I really like that.


Right now I'm actually really liking just the pink border around the black Fire from the Amazon Fire HD case. It's enough pink that I feel like the device is mine without there being anything distracting going on.  I'm pretty positive at this point, though, that I'll be skinning the Paperwhite. I think I'd really miss it on a reading Kindle if I didn't have a skin!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I agree that not much of a skin will show on a Paperwhite (I have a K3) and while I like the idea and look, I will wait to see if the Paperwhite has a 'rubberized' or similar finish. If so, I probably wont get a skin, because I would like the added grippability of the rubberized finished. 

I have Nook Simple Touch at work for a pilot on e-Readers right now and I like that rubbery, more secure grip feeling.


----------



## Holly

No skin for mine.  Makes the front too distracting for reading.  I'd rather spend the money on an Oberon cover to make it distinctively personal as well as protective.


----------



## Heifzilla

I am going to be skinning my PW.  I just got it today and it is showing all my fingerprints on the bezel and a skin will prevent that.  Also, oil splotches from my hands are showing up on the back of the Kindle as well, but I always have this issue with any "soft touch" items.  So, skinning for sure.  Just need to wait for my Oberon cover so I have a better idea of the color palette I need.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I am definitely skinning the PW. It shows every single finger print.


----------



## LuvHorses

I have skinned my devices including kindles etc and prefer them. I hate black/grey tones on devices. I like to personalize. I have never felt the skins distracting when reading. Your eyes and mind are too concentrated on reading to notice 

I already have two skins picked out, one from Decalgirl and one from Gelaskins. . Just trying to make up my mind and waiting for them be available for PW from Gelaskins which will be this week!

I may even buy two


----------



## Heifzilla

Luv, did you ever post pics of your PW in your Oberon Touch cover?  If so I missed it.  Does it fit well?


----------



## LuvHorses

My delivery date for PW is 24th, but I wish I had it now


----------



## LuvHorses

Actually am liking Gelaskin choices better.  I have 2 I love and haven't found one I love at Decalgirl.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I agree, I didnt find my skin distracting when reading at all. With the light on the PW screen it probably will be even less noticeable. 

Post pics of your choices! We'll help! LOL 

I'll post mine when I save them to photobucket. I have them saved to my DecalGirl wish list.


----------



## cagnes

I ordered a custom skin in the matte finish today for my PW.


----------



## LuvHorses

Ones I like:
https://picasaweb.google.com/113225565832910998028/1KindlePaperwhite?authkey=Gv1sRgCKyZr9PyhtCuUw

Like bright pink one, but not the black in it. Think it matches fuschia cover nice. But don't have to match.

Like triangles one as I am a quilter and think it looks like a quilt 

Like the chicks and pigs too! Little quirky, but love chickens and pigs. Plan to get some chickens next year and love to have a pot belly pig in the future 

I like roses also, like the vintage look. Plus it has pinks in it!


----------



## gstvsn

I finally decided on a decalgirl skin for PW after what seemed like way too many hours looking through all of them.  I have the purple amazon case and the skin is the leopard print.  Can't wait to get it all put together!  PW is due tomorrow and I've had the case since Tuesday!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I've always designed my own skin for my Kindles and I'm sure I will for this one too, but don't have any bright ideas right now.

For those of you definitely getting a skin, are you going to put the back side on?  I have the Amazon PW cover and I'll rarely take the Kindle out.  My Touch was the same way, so I put the back side of my skin on the inside of the cover, facing the Kindle.  I really like that look and I want to do that with this one too.


----------



## Lizzarddance

When I get my Kindle I will put the skin on the back. I don't know what else to do with it and don't want to waste it.


----------



## LuvHorses

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I've always designed my own skin for my Kindles and I'm sure I will for this one too, but don't have any bright ideas right now.
> 
> For those of you definitely getting a skin, are you going to put the back side on? I have the Amazon PW cover and I'll rarely take the Kindle out. My Touch was the same way, so I put the back side of my skin on the inside of the cover, facing the Kindle. I really like that look and I want to do that with this one too.


So you mean putting over the nylon fabric? Does it stick well?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

LuvHorses said:


> Ones I like:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/113225565832910998028/1KindlePaperwhite?authkey=Gv1sRgCKyZr9PyhtCuUw
> 
> Like bright pink one, but not the black in it. Think it matches fuschia cover nice. But don't have to match.
> 
> Like triangles one as I am a quilter and think it looks like a quilt
> 
> Like the chicks and pigs too! Little quirky, but love chickens and pigs. Plan to get some chickens next year and love to have a pot belly pig in the future
> 
> I like roses also, like the vintage look. Plus it has pinks in it!


OK. As gorgeous and intricately printed as so many skins are, I personally try to focus on the front because that is what I will be seeing 90% of the time. So altho I like the roses....not as much punch on the front.

I like the triangles and I love the bright pink swirly patterned one...esp the front.

Great choices!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I've always designed my own skin for my Kindles and I'm sure I will for this one too, but don't have any bright ideas right now.
> 
> For those of you definitely getting a skin, are you going to put the back side on? I have the Amazon PW cover and I'll rarely take the Kindle out. My Touch was the same way, so I put the back side of *my skin on the inside of the cover, facing the Kindle.* I really like that look and I want to do that with this one too.


What a cool idea!

I might, depending on the cover I get, but I like the feel of it on the back of my K too...as I also like to read it nekkid.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Here is my wish list from DecalGirl.

https://www.decalgirl.com/wishlist/442396f0-aec9-4c80-918e-df3f4ab1b5d2

The real leaders are the first on,e Cold Winter, and the last one, the one with the sea turtle.

And again, I am mostly judging them by the front. I almost picked Cold Winter for my K3 and still like it. I think they'd do it custom for the new PW.

Click on them to see them up closer, Cold Winter really shows off better that way.

The turtle one is probably my favorite....the turquoise water looks spectacular and I like the turtle's head peeking in. But I tend to steer away from something so bright because I dont like to attract attention to myself when out reading.

Edit: at the moment, the likely cover will be the Ink Blue Amazon PW cover.


----------



## Lyndl

I just had to get out my Touch and check what colour it is!  It’s in a burgundy lighted cover, which I love, and I honestly couldn’t remember what colour the Kindle actually is!  So, I guess I won’t bother skinning this one.    My K2 is skinned with Winter’s End. I love it, but never really get the full effect because the back is hidden.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sebat said:


> My concern has been more for the screen. The PWK and Fire will be my first touch devices besides my phone. I've always put a clear protector on my phone screen and it's gotten pretty scratched up. I don't want to my screens to get scratch but I also don't want to degrade the quality of my reading or watching experience. Should I or shouldn't I do a screen protectors? I think I need to start a topic.


I haven't put a screen protector on my devices since my Palm T/X. I have covers on all my devices. I carry my iPad with me everywhere and the only mark on the screen is a tiny tiny spot where I dropped my keys on it.

A lot of members do put screen protectors, though. You have to know whether you'll nervous not having one...

Betsy


----------



## cagnes

I decided that I wanted a dark skin to blend in with the purple border of the cover, something very subtle that wouldn't be distracting... so I went with this scrapbook paper design. Just ordered it yesterday, can't wait!


----------



## Lizzarddance

I almost got the Moon Meadow but decided on the Purple Waves by the same artist. I got the purple cover and thought it would go well.
http://www.decalgirl.com/search/?searchterm=purple+waves



Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Here is my wish list from DecalGirl.
> 
> https://www.decalgirl.com/wishlist/442396f0-aec9-4c80-918e-df3f4ab1b5d2
> 
> /quote


----------



## KindleGirl

I got Moon Meadow for mine! It arrived yesterday and I put it on right away. I love it! The colors are so pretty and they go well with both the purple and the fuschia Amazon covers, both of which I have for my PW. I've never had this pattern but it caught my eye this time.


----------



## Lizzarddance

I'm almost regretting not getting the Moon Meadow. I was going to get it when I thought I wanted the fuschia cover but when the purple came out I decided on the Purple Waves. I hope it looks good. I do love the fuschia/Moon Meadow combo.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I nearly got the Moon Meadow as well, but decided I wanted something that wouldn't stand out so much. I wound up getting "Sophisticate"

http://www.decalgirl.com/skins/136423/Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Skin-Sophisticate


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

KindleGirl said:


> I got Moon Meadow for mine! It arrived yesterday and I put it on right away. I love it! The colors are so pretty and they go well with both the purple and the fuschia Amazon covers, both of which I have for my PW. I've never had this pattern but it caught my eye this time.


So the colors are really beautiful? Argh! It's so hard to choose! Now I'm thinking that one and the Poetry in Motion...the horse's head shows at the top on the front.

When I look at all these, I click until I get the bigger pics side by side and then put my hand over the back so I dont see it. I really want to focus on how it looks from the front.

I love bright tones but I also like subtle, like Poetry in Motion.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

cagnes said:


> I decided that I wanted a dark skin to blend in with the purple border of the cover, something very subtle that wouldn't be distracting... so I went with this scrapbook paper design. Just ordered it yesterday, can't wait!


That one looks very dark on my laptop screen.


----------



## cc1013

Lizzarddance said:


> I'm almost regretting not getting the Moon Meadow. I was going to get it when I thought I wanted the fuschia cover but when the purple came out I decided on the Purple Waves. I hope it looks good. I do love the fuschia/Moon Meadow combo.


I also ordered the purple waves skin to go with my purple cover. I really like the feel of the back of the PW (even though I plan to keep it in the case), so I probably won't skin the back. We'll see. I'm excited to see the purple waves/purple cover combo.


----------



## Jaasy

I ordered these to go with my saddle cover


----------



## luvmy4brats

Heifzilla said:


> Luv, did you ever post pics of your PW in your Oberon Touch cover? If so I missed it. Does it fit well?


Oops, just saw this. I did not post pictures. It fits ok, but the upper left corner strap is quite loose. I plan totale it in to a cobbler to have them shorten it. It won't be anytime soon though, I'm enjoying the Amazon case far more than I expected. It's quite perfect. Lightweight, the instant on/off, the sleekness..


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Jaasy said:


> I ordered these to go with my saddle cover


Both are charming Jaasy! I think I like the one on the left a bit better....again...I mostly consider what the front will look like and I like the flowers at the top.


----------



## Jaasy

Thanks, Lursa.  That was my first choice and is the one I will use first.


----------



## KindleGirl

Luvmy4brats said:


> I nearly got the Moon Meadow as well, but decided I wanted something that wouldn't stand out so much. I wound up getting "Sophisticate"
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/skins/136423/Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Skin-Sophisticate


This was my second choice. It's very pretty. I'll probably end up getting this sometime in the future when I need a change, but I'm really loving the Moon Meadow now.


----------



## cagnes

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> That one looks very dark on my laptop screen.


It looks pretty dark on my monitor too. That's what I was going for, not quite black, with a subtle design... just something to cover the black bezel & make it my own. Can't wait to see what it looks like in person!


----------



## cagnes

Jaasy said:


> I ordered these to go with my saddle cover


Pretty, I especially love Strong Coffee!


----------



## 93terp

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I always put a skin on my Kindles, I feel like it makes it "mine" somehow. And regarding the back of the skin, I didn't put mine on the cover, I put it on the inside, facing the Kindle. I designed my own skin. Here's a picture.


Patricia, I LOVE your skin! Would you mind sharing the graphic or a link where you found it?

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Patricia, now I love that idea even more.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My skin arrived today. It's perfect!


----------



## PinkKindle

Luvmy4brats said:


> My skin arrived today. It's perfect!


That looks gorgeous!!! 

I'm thinking about this one with the pink cover (which I haven't ordered yet, but I will be soon -- have the Fire HD one and I love it!):


----------



## luvmy4brats

Patti, that one would be perfect with the pink.

(BTW, sorry the picture is a bit blurry.. My hands shake)


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Luvmy4brats said:


> My skin arrived today. It's perfect!


Very good combination!


----------



## PinkKindle

Luvmy4brats said:


> Patti, that one would be perfect with the pink.
> 
> (BTW, sorry the picture is a bit blurry.. My hands shake)


It doesn't look blurry at all to me -- I think it looks great!  I really like the way the pink border looks around the black and white skin!


----------



## luvmy4brats

PinkKindle said:


> It doesn't look blurry at all to me -- I think it looks great!  I really like the way the pink border looks around the black and white skin!


Me too! It's just enough color to frame it, but not enough to distract. I absolutely love this cover.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I like the idea of putting the back skin on the inside cover so much that...if I do end up buying the Amazon PW cover....I might buy 2 skins! One for the inside cover and one for the PW. And it may not even be the same skin...just something complementary...so that I can enjoy both!


----------



## pattyaz

I ordered Dark Flowers to go with my fuchsia cover. But liked all of the ones you ordered also.

Here is dark flowers:
http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/3196/Dark-Flowers

I wish I knew how to put the picture in....


----------



## Leslie

Luvmy4brats said:


> My skin arrived today. It's perfect!


Did you put the skin on the back? People were wondering if it would be too tight to fit in the cover. Thanks for your opinion!

L


----------



## cc1013

Here's my newly skinned PW with the purple cover. The skin is purple waves from DecalGirl.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I did put it on the back and it fits just fine. No issues at all.


----------



## Leslie

Luvmy4brats said:


> I did put it on the back and it fits just fine. No issues at all.


Thanks, Heather!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

pattyaz said:


> I ordered Dark Flowers to go with my fuchsia cover. But liked all of the ones you ordered also.
> 
> Here is dark flowers:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/3196/Dark-Flowers
> 
> I wish I knew how to put the picture in....


Oh that is perfect for the fuschia cover! Just a hint of pink! Excellent 'front.'


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

cc1013 said:


> Here's my newly skinned PW with the purple cover. The skin is purple waves from DecalGirl.


Nice! Nice 'front.' Yours, Patty's & LuvMy4Brats are very much the types of designs I'm considering for mine. But if I go with the Amazon PW case, I'll do the Ink Blue.


----------



## Lizzarddance

cc1013 said:


> Here's my newly skinned PW with the purple cover. The skin is purple waves from DecalGirl.


Yay!!! That's the combo I'm getting for mine. My skin arrived today, cover is on the way but I have to wait till the end of the month for my Kindle.


----------



## cagnes

Luvmy4brats said:


> My skin arrived today. It's perfect!


Love it!  What's the name of that skin?


----------



## luvmy4brats

cagnes said:


> Love it!  What's the name of that skin?


Sophisticate


----------



## sparklemotion

Luvmy4brats said:


> My skin arrived today. It's perfect!


I'm not really a skin person, but I must say that looks really nice!


----------



## sebat

I've been shopping for my new skin.  I'm liking the gelaskins better than the decalgirl this time around. Those of you that use gelaskin, how's their finish? I really like the matte decalgirl finish on my old skin and the thought of going back to gloss is holding me back.


----------



## Leslie

sebat said:


> I've been shopping for my new skin. I'm liking the gelaskins better than the decalgirl this time around. Those of you that use gelaskin, how's their finish? I really like the matte decalgirl finish on my old skin and the thought of going back to gloss is holding me back.


I had a gelaskin for about a year on the back of my recently retired iPhone. I don't keep my phone in a cover so the skin was exposed to every that could happen in a year and held up very well. It's not very shiny now but that might be a function of time. I don't remember how shiny it was when I first put it on.

L


----------



## Neo

sebat said:


> I've been shopping for my new skin. I'm liking the gelaskins better than the decalgirl this time around. Those of you that use gelaskin, how's their finish? I really like the matte decalgirl finish on my old skin and the thought of going back to gloss is holding me back.


The Gelaskins for Kindle are now matte - they have been for a little over a year now. You won't find it as an option on the Gelaskins websites, because they don't offer options: the Kindle skins ONLY come in the matte, and they are completely matte, just like the Decalgirls matte.

I have been using Gelaskins for a year and a half now (used DG before that), and I have to say that I'm very very happy with them . The quality is just as good as DG, and I like the offered designs better. I highly recommend giving them a try!

Which one are you looking at? I ordered She Who Dares for my PW


----------



## KindleGirl

For those looking at Moon Meadow, here are pictures of my PW in the fuschia and purple covers.


----------



## sebat

Neo said:


> The Gelaskins for Kindle are now matte - they have been for a little over a year now. You won't find it as an option on the Gelaskins websites, because they don't offer options: the Kindle skins ONLY come in the matte, and they are completely matte, just like the Decalgirls matte.
> 
> I have been using Gelaskins for a year and a half now (used DG before that), and I have to say that I'm very very happy with them . The quality is just as good as DG, and I like the offered designs better. I highly recommend giving them a try!
> 
> Which one are you looking at? I ordered She Who Dares for my PW


Thanks, Neo! I checked the entire site and they never said they were matte anywhere. I like that I can pick the artwork and where I would like it cut to make the skin. I had a couple picked out. Just went back to the site and they weren't saved. 

In the meantime, I received an email from Decalgirl for 20% off. Offer expires on Oct 22 and you MUST BE a previous customer to use it. Code: MISSYOU

That coupon may end up being the deciding factor.


----------



## cagnes

cc1013 said:


> Here's my newly skinned PW with the purple cover. The skin is purple waves from DecalGirl.


Pretty, love that combo!



Luvmy4brats said:


> Sophisticate


Thanks, I must have missed that one on the site. I'm sure I would have remembered it, love it.



KindleGirl said:


> For those looking at Moon Meadow, here are pictures of my PW in the fuschia and purple covers.


Love your combo too, both covers look great with the skin!


----------



## Pushka

KindleGirl said:


> For those looking at Moon Meadow, here are pictures of my PW in the fuschia and purple covers.


That looks just lovely. Nice job! I think I ordered this skin too, I remember the series the artist has produced and love them all.


----------



## cc1013

While I like the the purple waves from DecalGirl, it's just not knocking my socks off like some of my prior skins. I decided to place an order with GelaSkins for a skin called 'The Loneliness of Autumn.' Here's the link...

http://gelaskins.com/store/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_Paperwhite/The_Loneliness_Of_Autumn

The Moon Meadow is also gorgeous! That one is next on my list! I wish DecalGirl still had skins by the artist MadArt. I loved her stuff. Moon Meadow is very similar to her style.


----------



## Pushka

KindleGirl said:


> For those looking at Moon Meadow, here are pictures of my PW in the fuschia and purple covers.





Pushka said:


> That looks just lovely. Nice job! I think I ordered this skin too, I remember the series the artist has produced and love them all.


yes, I did order this one! yay. I thought it would go with pink, purple and orange covers (because I can't make up my mind which one I prefer........)


----------



## Stephanie

Thank you so much for all the pics!! I debated between Moon Meadow & Pink Plaid for my fuchsia cover.  

The Pink Plaid got here today.  At first I wasn't sure I'd like the different pinks together.  Once it was on my Kindle, however, it looked great!  Still love the Moon Meadow & the harlequin print that's been shown, so I might switch it up at some point.  For now, GiGi feels right at home in her Pink Plaid.  

Wish I knew how to post a pic!


----------



## KindleGirl

Pushka said:


> yes, I did order this one! yay. I thought it would go with pink, purple and orange covers (because I can't make up my mind which one I prefer........)


I think you will love it! I think it would go with all of those covers. I love how they've blended all of those colors together in this skin. Let us know how you like it when it arrives!


----------



## cagnes

Yay, got my dark purple skin in from decalgirl! Love the matte finish, no more fingerprints!


----------



## luvmy4brats

cagnes said:


> Yay, got my dark purple skin in from decalgirl! Love the matte finish, no more fingerprints!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pushka

Drats, I just got a 30% discount from decalgirl......and have to use it in 2 weeks.

Love that purple Cagnes.  So, um, how many people have more than 1 colour cover because, I have purple, persimmon and I LOVE that Pink with Moon shadow.  On the other hand I see (and had forgotten ) that I had earlier ordered Moonshadow for my keyboard, which DOES have a pink cover.  Guess I love that Moonshadow decal.  And,that purple one of Cagnes....oh dear.

I've also ordered a custom skin - hubby writes books and we own several trademarked logos and I used one of those so will be interesting to see how that turns out.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks Luvmy4brats & Pushka!

I had just about all of the colors ordered at one time or another, but canceled the others & went with just the purple one. I kinda hope they don't send me a 30% discount, it would be hard to resist ordering an extra skin!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I actually forgot which cover I had ordered. (I thought I ordered the purple, but I got the fuschia instead). I had this one picked out:










Luckily I double checked before I ordered.


----------



## KindleGirl

Pushka said:


> Drats, I just got a 30% discount from decalgirl......and have to use it in 2 weeks.


Me too....now I feel obligated to use it. Although I think I saw a post on Facebook the other day that if they reached a certain number of likes by the weekend they would offer 40% off, so you may want to hold off to see if that happens.


----------



## Leslie

The last Kindle I skinned was my K3K (Hokusai wave in a navy Oberon Hokusai wave cover). However, I just ordered up a skin for the PW because I found the pink (fuchsia) edge of the cover around the black Kindle to be way-too 50s looking for my taste. I ordered Nature Ditzy. Just got a message that it shipped--can't wait to see it on my PW!


----------



## Lee

I'm waiting for my PW to arrive on Wednesday. I've already received my Amazon Ink Blue cover. This will be my fourth Kindle, and I've never had a skin. I wasn't about to now either, but last night I got bored and anxious waiting for my PW and staring at my empty cover , so I found myself wandering over to the Gelaskins and Decalgirl sites. I really liked the Gelaskins Monad.


But I ended up buying the Decalgirl World's Edge Winter.


I remember there was an old thread about skins for guys, but I haven't taken the time to search for it. I couldn't do any of the wood ones, because I had already received the Ink Blue cover and I didn't think they would go well together. I wanted some color but nothing too bright. Some might find the World's Edge Winter one to be too cold, but I find the design (at least as it appears on their website) to be very calming. It makes me think of reading in a warm, cozy room, while through the window one can see the cool, dark night.

I'll be interested to see if I find it distracting while reading. I guess I won't bother skinning the back, since it'll be in the case anyway. I'll post a picture when the PW and skin come and I put them all together.

Actually, now that I'm looking at both skins, I'm wondering if I should have gone with the Monad!  But I think it might be a bit busy, much as I like it.


----------



## booklover888

I've ordered this one for my Paperwhite. It should be here soon, maybe today!









I only really ordered it because I was ordering one for my red Sony T1, and I got a good discount. I won't be skinning the back of the paperwhite. (I ordered a different skin for the T1. I can't remember what. Anything to cover that awful red).


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Love the 'blues' Lee! Great choice. I'm getting the ink blue cover...for the Fire HD!

Last minute change, was going to be a PW. 

I'm torn between a jewel tone turquoise skin and one with darker blue, purple, with primary red accents.

When I get my final lineup, I'll post my link again. It's a page or so back...The Hawaiian turtle and Cold Winter. Or Poetry in Motion....ACK! It's so hard to decide!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Here is my wish list from DecalGirl.
> 
> https://www.decalgirl.com/wishlist/442396f0-aec9-4c80-918e-df3f4ab1b5d2
> 
> The real leaders are Cold Winter, and the last one, the one with the sea turtle, Sacred Honu.
> 
> *I am mostly judging them by the front*. I almost picked Cold Winter for my K3 and still like it. I think they'd do it custom for the new PW.
> 
> Click on them to see them up closer, Cold Winter really shows off better that way.
> 
> The turtle one is probably my favorite....the turquoise water looks spectacular and I like the turtle's head peeking in. But I tend to steer away from something so bright because I dont like to attract attention to myself when out reading.


Hi all.

I ended up buying a Fire HD instead, but still need to pick a skin. THere are some duplicates in my wish list because some were for different Kindles.

I've ordered the Ink Blue Amazon case. Please help me decide!

I may still get a PW and if I do, I think I'd go with Poetry In Motion (the one with the horse).


----------



## kerrycrow

I wasn't going to skin the PW, but I really hated how fingerprints stood out on it.  So I went with Decal Girl "Eligy" which is on my last 2 Kindles.  I just love it it...restful and peaceful.  I wanted to try something new but couldn't... .


----------



## Lee

Lee said:


> I'll post a picture when the PW and skin come and I put them all together.


Well, it's here... before I put it on, I wasn't sure if I'd like it... but now I like it!


----------



## KindleGirl

Lee...I like that skin. Looks very nice...and wintery! Nice choice!


----------



## cagnes

I like the World's Edge Winter too!


----------



## MoyJoy

i got this Gelaskin and i LOOOOOOVE it SOOO MUCH!!!

(for those questioning Matte vs. NotMatte? my Touch Gelaskin was Matte but the Paperwhite one is not. Having used both I like the non-matte. It's actually a bit more tacky on the fingers (like sticking a playing card to your forehead...for those of us who arbitrarily do that sort of thing) which keeps in in place.)

I love how when the light hits the back you can see the embossed "kindle" logo.

Overall I've loved all my gelaskins (I've done my mac, my friends mac, friends ipod, friends Galaxy and 3 Blackberrys. Oh and my touch, then my paperwhite).


----------



## Neo

I LOVE your Gelaskins MoyJoy!!!! I almost got that one too, but then couldn't help myself and went for She Who Dares (for the 3rd time now, lol) - now I kind of regret it, hmm....










You know, when first received my Gelaskins for PW it was glossy too, to my surprise and disappointment (I actually prefer the matte). I called their CS to ask when they changed back to glossy, and they said they hadn't and that it was a mistake - the default for all Kindle skins is still the matte. They were really nice and sent me a new skin (same one, for PW), and it's matte 

I think they must have had a first run/batch of PW skins and made them glossy by mistake. How lucky that yours was that way and that you actually prefer it !!!!!!


----------



## vyv

Moyjoy and Neo I like both your taste.  Have any recommendations for something that would go with an orangey cover?  I'm using the official persimmon paperwhite cover but its more of a blood orange?  I'm not good at describing colors.


----------



## kindlequeen

Neo, I have "She Who Dares" on my nook color - love it! I am leaning towards Colin Thompson's "Bookshelf" this time (I still have Lawrence Yang's "Bloom" on my K3). I have the fuchsia cover so it shouldn't be too hard to match up.

Also thinking about Kozyndan's "Tossed" and Michael Miller's "Dandy Damask."

Bookshelf:









Tossed:









Dandy Damask:









Any opinions on Bookshelf? I've been eyeing this one for years. I can not say enough good things about the quality of Gelaskins and their customer service. This will be my first matte skin from them and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

OK, here's what I ended up picking for my new Kindle Fire HD, with the Ink Blue Amazon cover:










I know the pic is for the K3 but they have it for the new ones too. And they have a 25% coupon/code for Halloween right now too.


----------



## chilady1

I would imagine the KPW is easier to skin than say the Kindle Keyboard because it has no keys.  Just a straight skin over the device.  The skins look wonderful everyone!


----------



## mistyd107

Kindle Queen I had bookshelf for my fire until I got my fire replacement yesterday and absolutely LOVED it.


----------



## MoyJoy

Neo said:


> I LOVE your Gelaskins MoyJoy!!!! I almost got that one too, but then couldn't help myself and went for She Who Dares (for the 3rd time now, lol) - now I kind of regret it, hmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they must have had a first run/batch of PW skins and made them glossy by mistake. How lucky that yours was that way and that you actually prefer it !!!!!!


Hmmmm, now I wonder if I'll like the matte look better...

VYV...
They have their "colors of the fall" feature. Those may have some great persimmons.  I've also done their custom covers and they come out greeeeeat!


----------



## kindlequeen

Slightly off topic but I just need to sing Gelaskins' praises!  I didn't really like how the Bookshelf skin was laid out for the paperwhite so I sent an email to their CS.  I got a response within seconds on how to save it to favorites and do a custom skin.  I had done custom skins before for images that hadn't been created for my tablet, but I didn't know you could do it when there's already a template for that skin and product.  They really are awesomely easy to work with and having skinned my KK (bloom), nook color (she who dares), and my Samsung 10.1 tablet (odaijini) - I can attest that the designs are gorgeous and they're super durable.  

No point in buying just one though.... off to pick one out for my new laptop too.  

Will post photos when I have them in hand if I could ever decide!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> OK, here's what I ended up picking for my new Kindle Fire HD, with the Ink Blue Amazon cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pic is for the K3 but they have it for the new ones too. And they have a 25% coupon/code for Halloween right now too.


Sorry so large!

Anyway, this came today, it's on, went on easily, and looks great! Pretty psyched...it's on my new Fire HD....a PW is still to come!


----------



## MoyJoy

kindlequeen said:


> Slightly off topic but I just need to sing Gelaskins' praises! I didn't really like how the Bookshelf skin was laid out for the paperwhite so I sent an email to their CS. I got a response within seconds on how to save it to favorites and do a custom skin. I had done custom skins before for images that hadn't been created for my tablet, but I didn't know you could do it when there's already a template for that skin and product. They really are awesomely easy to work with and having skinned my KK (bloom), nook color (she who dares), and my Samsung 10.1 tablet (odaijini) - I can attest that the designs are gorgeous and they're super durable.
> 
> No point in buying just one though.... off to pick one out for my new laptop too.
> 
> Will post photos when I have them in hand if I could ever decide!


ME TOO!!! NEO! I did write to them and ask them about the matte and they sent it right away. I switched it out (it's true!!!! there is absolutely NO residue when you remove them!!! NONE!) and I LOVE the matte!!! My brother was over because his electricity is still out thanks to Sandy and I gave him my shiny one and he's a fan now too. but yes... the matte is better and Gelaskins is a wonderful company!


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyy MoyJoy, I'm so glad you called them! Aren't they wonderful? And I'm so glad you like the matte too - I find that it just kind of disappears, visually, and becomes one with the Kindle  . You know, I still haven't put my skin in my Kindle! I just got my power back (post Sandy, I'm in the southern east part of Manhattan), but still don't have any heat, and I feel I need a warm (and steady!) hand to do my beautiful skin justice. Hopefully soon though


----------



## kindlequeen

Procrastination pays off!  Gelaskins is having a 20% off sale for Black Friday (but it goes through Monday, 11:59pm EST).  What's really awesome about their sale?  The 20% off includes gift certificates!  So I'm getting my kindle skin and buying myself a gift cert for the laptop skin (I think I want to go custom with our business logo which is partly why I've waited so long to place my big order).  

And don't be shy with those pics of your skinned PW's.... those of us with naked ones can use some inspiration!


----------



## Iren

*kindlequeen*, that bookshelf is AMAZING!
I became so jealous 

I use skin too, cause I once dropped my Kindle and almost had a heart attack. Now the skin protects it more or less


----------



## liannallama

I just ordered a Decal Girl skin for my new KPW that's coming.  I got the matte black woodgrain.  I had trouble deciding.  They have 25% off on all skins and 35% on their designs.  It was nice that the one I got was 35% off--good deal!

I loved using a skin on my K2 but after 3 years it is a little beat up so it was either get a new skin or get a new Kindle, LOL!  Guess which one I chose!?


----------

